# Here We Go Again...Another Disastrous Attempt at a Water Change



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Attempted the weekly water change yet again last night -- let me tell you all how it turned out (as if you couldn't guess)...

After I couldn't get the syphon to work doing the "hold your finger over the open hole of the tube" method, we eventually got it flowing by moving the stupid tube up and down in the water, which, again, caused heavy turbulence in the tank...we drained about 30 to 35% of the water, this time leaving the bubble wands and filters off, and I took this opportunity to do some housekeeping of sorts in the tank -- wiped some algae/black gunk off half of the inside glass, dunked the media from both filters in tank water, wiped some of the salt deposits off the filter plastic...

Yet again, however, this water change is going to cost us money as it always does as this time, it was me who accidentally stepped on one of the glass versa tops I layed on the floor next to the tank on a towel...I was going to check on the status of one of the filters when CRACK! My foot went right down on it, and I snapped the top into shattered, jagged pieces. This will be the SECOND round of glass tops we had to order -- the first time my wife accidentally stepped on the glass and cracked it. 

Anyway, let me get back...and so it seems the method of dunking and squeezing out the media into the tank water that was drained may have worked -- indeed, the water turned black after dunking my Aqueon's two cartridges and subsequently squeezing out and rinsing the AquaClear's sponge block. So SOME kind of dirt was released...

However, upon starting up both filters again after the dechlorinated fresh tap water was put back in the tank, there arose more problems -- it seems now that after priming my AquaClear 110, the filter is making a strange noise that I cannot pinpoint or correct...it sounds as if the water is "whirring" from/in the intake tube and the flow of the filter doesn't seem to be what it once was -- is it possible something is clogging the system? This ONLY happened once I did this water change last night, and I didn't do anything different in terms of priming the 110...but now, we're getting a "swishing/whirring" sound as if the filter is "struggling" to pump, although water is flowing in and out...

Oh yes, another thing to be swell about! The diatoms that have consumed by shipwreck sails have spread to the skull ornament, and some of it is even on the AquaClear's intake strainer! 

Boy...at least this time with this water change, I didn't burn my carpet or soak the carpets like an 18th century wet rug...spills? Yup. An absolute mess all over the tank? You betcha. New glass top needed now? But of course...

This just gets better and better, eh people? 

What do I do now about my filter? Anyone else experience this noise with the AquaClears?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

when I was doing water changes I would set the glass tops on end leaning against the wall and 



way over there------------>

Yes the diatoms will spread untill they run out of silica.

Most noise in filters is due to the pumps specifically the impeller. Check to insure nothing is plugged then disassemble the unit down to the impeller. Check for anything junking up the bearings or calcium deposits. Then reassumble and run dry and with water in the sink. repeat until quiet.

fun huh?


my .02


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> when I was doing water changes I would set the glass tops on end leaning against the wall and
> 
> 
> 
> way over there------------>


Yes, well, boy I'm really learning the hard way, aren't I? 



> Yes the diatoms will spread untill they run out of silicone.


Will they eventually disappear though? 



> Most noise in filters is due to the pumps specifically the impeller. Check to insure nothing is plugged then disassemble the unit down to the impeller. Check for anything junking up the bearings or calcium deposits. Then reassumble and run dry and with water in the sink. repeat untill quiet.


I was being told on a different site that it may be the impeller -- or that I could try just moving the intake speed switch back and forth incase there is an "air pocket" caught in the tube...I tried moving the knob and even tried pouring more tank water into the 110's basket incase I didn't put enough during priming...neither has worked. 



> fun huh?


No, not really...


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

diatoms will diminish but in unplanted setups will be replaced by other forms of algae like green and cyano.

ps

I have broke glass tops also.


ps
ps

I have caused floods also.



my .02


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> diatoms will diminish but in unplanted setups will be replaced by other forms of algae like green and cyano.


Oh...just great...



> ps
> 
> I have broke glass tops also.
> 
> ...


Thanks...I feel a bit better...


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

ClinicaTerra said:


> After I couldn't get the syphon to work doing the "hold your finger over the open hole of the tube" method, we eventually got it flowing by moving the stupid tube up and down in the water, which, again, caused heavy turbulence in the tank...


Yeah. I had the same joy saturday. I'm really looking hard at the python system. At $30 it sounds like a steal compared to the stupid siphons, but I doubt my kitchen faucet will work with it, and my wife would never allow that to change.


> Yet again, however, this water change is going to cost us money as it always does as this time, it was me who accidentally stepped on one of the glass versa tops I layed on the floor next to the tank on a towel...I was going to check on the status of one of the filters when CRACK! My foot went right down on it, and I snapped the top into shattered, jagged pieces. This will be the SECOND round of glass tops we had to order -- the first time my wife accidentally stepped on the glass and cracked it.


I bought my tank, and it came with a cracked hood. I've been just dealing with it, but it is very annoying. I've given serious thought to making the aquarium hood "stand" on the aquarium ledge and having an open top, as is popular in planted tanks. I usually don't take the glass part of the hood off when doing PWCs. Did it need cleaning, or getting it out of the way to do the housekeeping of the tank? Only problem with removing it for long is your tank water would evaporate pretty fast.


> However, upon starting up both filters again after the dechlorinated fresh tap water was put back in the tank, there arose more problems -- it seems now that after priming my AquaClear 110, the filter is making a strange noise that I cannot pinpoint or correct...it sounds as if the water is "whirring" from/in the intake tube and the flow of the filter doesn't seem to be what it once was -- is it possible something is clogging the system? This ONLY happened once I did this water change last night, and I didn't do anything different in terms of priming the 110...but now, we're getting a "swishing/whirring" sound as if the filter is "struggling" to pump, although water is flowing in and out...


I have noticed the same issue once or twice, and it seemed to be gone the next day. I speculate that an air bubble gets trapped somewhere in the pump, making it nosier for a little while, but after a little time it either works its way out or is dissolved into the flowing water. Let us know if it stays, or gets better? Might try just unplugging and restarting the pump.


> Boy...at least this time with this water change, I didn't burn my carpet or soak the carpets like an 18th century wet rug...spills? Yup. An absolute mess all over the tank? You betcha. New glass top needed now? But of course...


Well, I usually get some water here and there, and mop it up with a towel as I go (or usually just wait till the end to clean it all up.).

Sorry about the glass top :/


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

mfgann said:


> Yeah. I had the same joy saturday. I'm really looking hard at the python system. At $30 it sounds like a steal compared to the stupid siphons, but I doubt my kitchen faucet will work with it, and my wife would never allow that to change.


Thanks for sharing in your disaster, gann! I feel your pain, trust me...



> I bought my tank, and it came with a cracked hood. I've been just dealing with it, but it is very annoying. I've given serious thought to making the aquarium hood "stand" on the aquarium ledge and having an open top, as is popular in planted tanks. I usually don't take the glass part of the hood off when doing PWCs.


I'm sorry about your hood...



> Did it need cleaning, or getting it out of the way to do the housekeeping of the tank? Only problem with removing it for long is your tank water would evaporate pretty fast.


Yes, there is no way to get to the water and go deep with the gravel vac unless I remove the glass tops -- plus, they get REALLY nasty from evaporated water and the bubbles from the two wands, so I need to wipe them down. But as Bob said, I will learn to lean these things against a wall and FAR from the tank during the PWCs (which I am getting ready to give up on, I gotta tell ya; I hope for the best with my goldies, but this is getting out of hand already). 



> I have noticed the same issue once or twice, and it seemed to be gone the next day. I speculate that an air bubble gets trapped somewhere in the pump, making it nosier for a little while, but after a little time it either works its way out or is dissolved into the flowing water. Let us know if it stays, or gets better? Might try just unplugging and restarting the pump.


I will let you know what happens -- thanks. I am going to try unplugging and restarting next. 



> Well, I usually get some water here and there, and mop it up with a towel as I go (or usually just wait till the end to clean it all up.).
> 
> Sorry about the glass top :/


Thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If I remove my tops, which I only do if I am rearranging things, I set them to the side and on end also. I usually put a towel underneath first as usually there is condensation.

On the filter, try making sure the intake tube is seated properly on the filter. Push forward from standing in front of it and also push down from the top. If there is a space between where the intake tube makes contact in the filter there will be a rushing water sound...sort of like air escaping but in the water.

Save yourself the trouble with your siphon and put your mouth on the tube and suck. You can watch the water so it is very easy to get away from it before it comes into your mouth. If you are worried about germs then wipe it off with a cotton swab and alcohol.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> If I remove my tops, which I only do if I am rearranging things, I set them to the side and on end also. I usually put a towel underneath first as usually there is condensation.


I have indeed learned this the VERY hard way...

It seems I am always needing to clean my tops though -- they're constantly getting white/black slimy gunk all over them from, presumably, evaporation. 



> On the filter, try making sure the intake tube is seated properly on the filter. Push forward from standing in front of it and also push down from the top. If there is a space between where the intake tube makes contact in the filter there will be a rushing water sound...sort of like air escaping but in the water.


I just tried unplugging the unit, taking the intake tube out, cleaning off the diatoms from the strainer (which didn't come off all that much even with scrubbing with a hard brush) and reassembling, making sure the intake tube is REALLY secure down in the receptacle...the noise is still present, and is as loud as ever -- I can't deal with this anymore...it's like one bad luck event after another...

Perhaps I just wasn't destined to keep a tank...


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

If you are feeling brave, you can put on thick gloves, pull all the splintered glass from the broken pane of your versa top (be careful, and if you can't safely get all of it, just give up. No amount of money saved is worth risking stitches), take careful measurements of the unbroken side, and call around & find a full service hardware store that a) cuts glass b) carries the same thickness as your versa top, c) will also sand cut panes. If you can find such a treasure, count yourself lucky, and ask them what such a pane, cut and sanded to the dimensions you need, would cost. May save yourself some money. Once you get your replacement pane, you can just push it (carefully and firmly, again wearing heavy gloves) into the hinge. (But always ask for the price ahead of time because it depends on the shop. They could charge you as much or more for one pane of glass). You can also sand the pane yourself, with emery cloth, but if you're not used to working with glass, don't try to cut it yourself. You can quickly end up ruining enough glass to pay for a new tank. Oh, and bring a tape measure and measure the pane when you pick it up. A couple of times I've picked up a pane, got it home and found out it was a quarter inch off the measurements I gave. On a tank lid, a quarter inch is a pain in the butt and they should fix it on the spot. 

And yes, in case you can't tell, I have broken plenty of tops. 

oh, and throw the darn siphon thing out and get yourself one of the ones that uses a squeeze bulb to start the siphon. The ones they sell for the biorb are really nice. I don't use any of the rest of the biorb line, but I have the biorb siphons in a couple of different sizes depending on what size tank I'm working on, 'cause I like 'em a lot. The big ones also have a little valve on the end so if you have to stop in the middle of filling a bucket and answer the phone or something you can just turn the flow of water off without breaking your siphon. There's no use in hanging on to a lousy tool. If the head always flew off your hammer, you'd toss the hammer, right? So toss the siphon.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Next step is removing the filter and taking it to the sink....not to rinse anything out....leave it all alone no matter how dirty it looks. The little sort of square unit on the back removes by a half turn. It's the part with the power cord attached. Remove it and look inside of it....grab the impeller and pull it out....take something and clean out the area where the impeller was and make sure it is all smooth (preferrably with a bottlebrush)....once it is all clean rinse off the impeller around the fat base of it and make sure there is no grime or algae on it....stick it back in....install it back on the filter....test the water tightness at the sink and put a little water in to ensure it doesn't leak...put it back on the tank and prime and restart.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

chris oe said:


> If you are feeling brave, you can put on thick gloves, pull all the splintered glass from the broken pane of your versa top (be careful, and if you can't safely get all of it, just give up. No amount of money saved is worth risking stitches), take careful measurements of the unbroken side, and call around & find a full service hardware store that a) cuts glass b) carries the same thickness as your versa top, c) will also sand cut panes. If you can find such a treasure, count yourself lucky, and ask them what such a pane, cut and sanded to the dimensions you need, would cost. May save yourself some money. Once you get your replacement pane, you can just push it (carefully and firmly, again wearing heavy gloves) into the hinge. (But always ask for the price ahead of time because it depends on the shop. They could charge you as much or more for one pane of glass). You can also sand the pane yourself, with emery cloth, but if you're not used to working with glass, don't try to cut it yourself. You can quickly end up ruining enough glass to pay for a new tank. Oh, and bring a tape measure and measure the pane when you pick it up. A couple of times I've picked up a pane, got it home and found out it was a quarter inch off the measurements I gave. On a tank lid, a quarter inch is a pain in the butt and they should fix it on the spot.
> 
> And yes, in case you can't tell, I have broken plenty of tops.


Thanks for the advice, Chris, but that's just not for me...I'd end up cutting my hand off dealing with the broken glass, I'm so upset at this point...

If I decide to give the tank one more try, I am just going to order another 24" versa top to replace the half that broke, or try to get another one-piece that fits across the whole top, like I originally had...



> oh, and throw the darn siphon thing out and get yourself one of the ones that uses a squeeze bulb to start the siphon. The ones they sell for the biorb are really nice. I don't use any of the rest of the biorb line, but I have the biorb siphons in a couple of different sizes depending on what size tank I'm working on, 'cause I like 'em a lot. The big ones also have a little valve on the end so if you have to stop in the middle of filling a bucket and answer the phone or something you can just turn the flow of water off without breaking your siphon. There's no use in hanging on to a lousy tool. If the head always flew off your hammer, you'd toss the hammer, right? So toss the siphon.


Do you have a link for info on this thing -- the biorb?


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Next step is removing the filter and taking it to the sink....not to rinse anything out....leave it all alone no matter how dirty it looks. The little sort of square unit on the back removes by a half turn. It's the part with the power cord attached. Remove it and look inside of it....grab the impeller and pull it out....take something and clean out the area where the impeller was and make sure it is all smooth (preferrably with a bottlebrush)....once it is all clean rinse off the impeller around the fat base of it and make sure there is no grime or algae on it....stick it back in....install it back on the filter....test the water tightness at the sink and put a little water in to ensure it doesn't leak...put it back on the tank and prime and restart.


Darn it -- I didn't want to have to mess with this thing anymore!!!

What would cause a new filter like this to "jam up" or need such early maintenance? I'll look into your suggested step above...

Thanks JR.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Excessive algae growth in the impeller area or on the impeller could cause it. Honestly, the last time mine did what you describe the intake tube was not seated properly. I have had one impeller motor screech and I had to replace it. The diatoms will grow there also.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Actually I'm glad I looked for the link, 'cause I nearly steered you wrong, the biorb siphon pump does have a pump, but the big one that I love and use for my 55 is actually this one:

JBJ Instant Siphon Gravel Cleaner with 6 ft. of Tubing

it is the one with the valve on the end that allows you to turn it off if the bucket is too full, so you can switch it to the next bucket with a minimum of dripping, or go answer the phone, or pay for the pizza, or get the dog's head out of the garbage or whatever crisis cannot be avoided while the tank drains. I haven't dealt with this business, they just had a good link to the product, but you can buy this a bunch of places, think I got mine at the local Petco. But remember the brand, it also comes completely apart, a couple times I've gotten snails and gravel and debris inside the pump and been able to completely take it apart and get the stuff out and put it back together again and still have an air-tight functional seal that could still start a siphon. I was so impressed, usually they're molded in one piece and if you do something silly like suck a big rock into one you're done, its in there forever. Not this, this is possible to repair.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Excessive algae growth in the impeller area or on the impeller could cause it.


I see...



> Honestly, the last time mine did what you describe the intake tube was not seated properly.


But I checked mine; apparently, the tube can't be pushed in any further...



> I have had one impeller motor screech


What does that mean?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It just made a screeching noise. You did push in and down right.....on the tube? Can you look inside it and see if something may be in there keeping it from making proper contact?


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

chris oe said:


> Actually I'm glad I looked for the link, 'cause I nearly steered you wrong, the biorb siphon pump does have a pump, but the big one that I love and use for my 55 is actually this one:
> 
> JBJ Instant Siphon Gravel Cleaner with 6 ft. of Tubing
> 
> it is the one with the valve on the end that allows you to turn it off if the bucket is too full, so you can switch it to the next bucket with a minimum of dripping, or go answer the phone, or pay for the pizza, or get the dog's head out of the garbage or whatever crisis cannot be avoided while the tank drains. I haven't dealt with this business, they just had a good link to the product, but you can buy this a bunch of places, think I got mine at the local Petco. But remember the brand, it also comes completely apart, a couple times I've gotten snails and gravel and debris inside the pump and been able to completely take it apart and get the stuff out and put it back together again and still have an air-tight functional seal that could still start a siphon. I was so impressed, usually they're molded in one piece and if you do something silly like suck a big rock into one you're done, its in there forever. Not this, this is possible to repair.


LOL...your post made me smile and laugh Chris...

The part about "whatever crisis..."

Thanks for the info; don't know what I'm gonna do yet...all I know is that every time I do a water change, something breaks or needs to get replaced, and we're getting pissed off at this point. Now, the AquaClear is making a noise that we can't diagnose, and I am beginning to think that things were easier with less things happening when I just didn't do the changes and just topped off the water...

I'm really not at the level of hobbyist here that requires the kind of attention this tank seemingly needs...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> It just made a screeching noise. You did push in and down right.....on the tube? Can you look inside it and see if something may be in there keeping it from making proper contact?


I did push down -- real good; it won't go any further...

I'm beginning to think I got a faulty 110...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The 110 has a very tight area where the tube has to go. Just checked mine. Put your fingers in there and check to make sure it is down there right. If you push down and it is a little off, pushing down will not help.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

What are you saying?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pull the intake tube out and put it back in. Maybe that will fix it.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Noisy impeller deal (and other long winded nonsense)

From time to time your impeller (a little magnet with a propeller like thing that is the heart of almost every kind of motorized filter and many cat's water fountain) will get stuff built up around it, either hard water scale or algae or just organic gunk, when there's enough stuff in there, it will start causing friction which will cause noise, anything from a rattle to a screech. At that point, best to just take the whole thing apart, take this opportunity to rinse things that might need rinsing, clean off any moving parts, whether or not they're noisy (another reason to save retired toothbrushes. Q-tips are also handy) and just pull out the impeller from wherever it hides (it will resist a little, being magnetic, but should come out with a gentle tug.) Then you get in the place it was sitting with a pipe cleaner and make sure that's clean, wipe the impeller off, clean off anything that might be wound around the impeller shaft (the thing the propeller looking thing is on) and put the whole shooting match back together, secure in the knowledge that every time you do this you'll be that much more confident and it will go back together quicker. You'll probably do this twice a year. Make sure you put the manual for your filter inside a ziploc bag so you can refer to it again next time, and so it won't have been glued together into one solid block by some random splash of tank water in the meantime. If it does get glued together or has been already thrown away, don't worry, manuals for your filter are available as a PDF online.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Pull the intake tube out and put it back in. Maybe that will fix it.


I've done this...when I cleaned out the tube and strainer...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

chris oe said:


> Noisy impeller deal (and other long winded nonsense)
> 
> From time to time your impeller (a little magnet with a propeller like thing that is the heart of almost every kind of motorized filter and many cat's water fountain) will get stuff built up around it, either hard water scale or algae or just organic gunk, when there's enough stuff in there, it will start causing friction which will cause noise, anything from a rattle to a screech. At that point, best to just take the whole thing apart, take this opportunity to rinse things that might need rinsing, clean off any moving parts, whether or not they're noisy (another reason to save retired toothbrushes. Q-tips are also handy) and just pull out the impeller from wherever it hides (it will resist a little, being magnetic, but should come out with a gentle tug.) Then you get in the place it was sitting with a pipe cleaner and make sure that's clean, wipe the impeller off, clean off anything that might be wound around the impeller shaft (the thing the propeller looking thing is on) and put the whole shooting match back together, secure in the knowledge that every time you do this you'll be that much more confident and it will go back together quicker. You'll probably do this twice a year. Make sure you put the manual for your filter inside a ziploc bag so you can refer to it again next time, and so it won't have been glued together into one solid block by some random splash of tank water in the meantime. If it does get glued together or has been already thrown away, don't worry, manuals for your filter are available as a PDF online.


Chris,

I keep all my manuals in one filing cabinet for everything -- home theater equipment, vacuums, etc. -- and so I still have the manual for my 110 intact. I just don't trust myself to open this thing up, take it apart and look for the impeller...


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Its not as hard as you think it is, it is made to be taken apart, not much more complicated than a coffee maker, but it sounds like you have folks troubleshooting you so I'll leave you in their hands.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Super easy to take apart. The impeller just floats in the little hole...nothing special. The electrical current applied to the magnet cause it to spin.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

chris oe said:


> Its not as hard as you think it is, it is made to be taken apart, not much more complicated than a coffee maker, but it sounds like you have folks troubleshooting you so I'll leave you in their hands.


No, that's okay -- you can continue to give me your insight...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Super easy to take apart. The impeller just floats in the little hole...nothing special. The electrical current applied to the magnet cause it to spin.


I will think about attempting this...but if cleaning that impeller area doesn't do it, I give up...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

So do I, lol.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Indeed; it's probably just a huge case of fate...that I'm not supposed to keep fish...

Alas, some people aren't cut out to be parents...I'm just not cut out to maintain a tank...

All the signs are there.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

ClinicaTerra said:


> What would cause a new filter like this to "jam up" or need such early maintenance? .


It could possibly be the water clarifier causing you a little buildup inside it, if the clarifier works by clumping up. It sounded like it was a bit messy.. maybe some of it is rattling around in there. Wild guess though, as I've not used clarifiers yet.

Thanks for the link chris. I hate the stupid siphons. I may get one of those JBJ pump styles.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

mfgann said:


> It could possibly be the water clarifier causing you a little buildup inside it, if the clarifier works by clumping up. It sounded like it was a bit messy.. maybe some of it is rattling around in there. Wild guess though, as I've not used clarifiers yet.
> 
> Thanks for the link chris. I hate the stupid siphons. I may get one of those JBJ pump styles.


Matt,

I only used the clarifier once...could it have done it after one usage?

Your suggestion though was something I never thought of...

Thanks...


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

ClinicaTerra said:


> After I couldn't get the syphon to work doing the "hold your finger over the open hole of the tube" method


I'll read the rest of this in a bit. Let me ask a very quick question. Did you allow the hose to fill with water first (not the tube piece). Just asking. You're going to want the the whole vac filled with water before starting.

- Place finger on end of tubing to close that end off
- Lower vac into water and fill with water. Raise vac up when filled
- Carefully and slowly move your finger off from the opposite end to allow it to flow. Let it flow at least half way down the tube and then close off with your finger again. Have your bucket there just in case it goes too far.
- Once again, lower vac into the tank and refill.
- You should now have your syphon once you release your finger.

Give that a whirl and see how it works for you. I would make a couple of "test" runs before the actual water change time. Will help you get in the swing of things.

Now...on to read the rest of your post.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

As for the filter and based on your good description: "but now, we're getting a "swishing/whirring" sound as if the filter is "struggling" to pump, although water is flowing in and out", it sounds like air is getting into the intake somewhere. 

If the impellar was the issue such as debris, you would hear more of a "grinding" type of noise. Very distinct.

Some things to check:
- Pull out the intake tube assembly and see if there is any debris in the grooves that it fits in. This could cause the intake assembly to sit higher and not form a tight seal around the impellar
- Check to ensure the impellar is firmly seated into the intake housing. There is a small hole that the top of the impellar fits in. Can be a bit trying at times to make sure it is properly seated when you put it back together. Had this happen many times and still do occassionaly to this day.
- Check that all tube connections are tight
- Check the water level of the tank. Many people keep their tanks at different levels so check this at different points. Ensure that it is at least 1" over the strainer. Then over each tube joint.
- Do you run an airstone? If so, make sure no bubbles are getting into the intake.

Try those and see what you get.

Just remember...hang in there....count to 10 (or 100) and drink a beer or two. ;o)


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

James0816 said:


> - Place finger on end of tubing to close that end off
> - Lower vac into water and fill with water. Raise vac up when filled
> - Carefully and slowly move your finger off from the opposite end to allow it to flow. Let it flow at least half way down the tube and then close off with your finger again. Have your bucket there just in case it goes too far.
> - Once again, lower vac into the tank and refill.
> - You should now have your syphon once you release your finger.


Mine doesn't work that way either. I think there may be some sticky check valve or (more likely) plastic flap that is stiff. It doesn't come apart, so I'm not sure what it is. I'm sure it is the mechanism that lets the shaking work. When I first tried to use it on my 10G, which sits close to the ground, I did try the exact method you described, and the water wouldn't flow without shaking it up and down (which seems like the water would slosh out). Just a PITA. The squeeze bulb style sounds great, or even a clear tube I can turn upside down to start.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, they work via a flapper valve. When you plunge the vac downward, it forces water up through the tubing, opens the valve and then down the hose. You have to do this a few times to get it primed. Real PITA. You should be able to seperate the vac from the tubing to get to the flapper.

I'll give them credit though. It does sound like a good idea and for the most part it is. However, having to prime it as everyone notices, it's horrible.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Yep, they work via a flapper valve. When you plunge the vac downward, it forces water up through the tubing, opens the valve and then down the hose. You have to do this a few times to get it primed. Real PITA. You should be able to seperate the vac from the tubing to get to the flapper.
> 
> I'll give them credit though. It does sound like a good idea and for the most part it is. However, having to prime it as everyone notices, it's horrible.


Sounds like its time for the pocket knife to come out and remove an annoying piece of plastic. I just don't think about it until I'm in the middle of a PWC, and then I'm just focused on getting it done.


----------

